# Unterschied: Double.valueOf() und Double.parseDouble()



## moloch (2. Jul 2009)

Hallo,
Kann mir jemand den Unterschied nennen zwischen diesen beiden Methoden. machen doch das gleich oder?

Double.valueOf() und Double.parseDouble()

grüße


----------



## faetzminator (2. Jul 2009)

valueOf() gibt ein Objekt des Typs Double zurück, parseDouble() einen primitiven double


----------



## The_S (2. Jul 2009)

Das ist der Unterschied


```
public static Double valueOf(String s) throws NumberFormatException {
	return new Double(FloatingDecimal.readJavaFormatString(s).doubleValue());
}
```


```
public static double parseDouble(String s) throws NumberFormatException {
	return FloatingDecimal.readJavaFormatString(s).doubleValue();
}
```

erstere gibt einen Double zurück, letztere einen double.


----------



## moloch (2. Jul 2009)

ok danke erstmal für die antworten.
da ich aber ein anfänger bin läuft für mich beides auf das gleiche ergebnis hinaus.. also könntet ihr mir sagen 
wann ich was verwenden sollte bitte


----------



## Painii (2. Jul 2009)

Double = Wrapper für double.. eine eigene Klasse, von der du Objekte bauen kannst und die Funktionen hat

double= primitiver Datentyp, hat keine Funktionen und wird nicht instanziiert.

Wichtig ist das hier eigentlich nicht, aber wenn du ein Double weitergibst hat der andere eine Referenz auf dein Objekt, und kann es damit verändern.

```
Double b = new Double(10.5);
double c = 10.5;
gibDoubleAnAndere(b);
gibDoubleAnAndere(c);
//warte
System.out.println(b); // b kann von anderen verändert werden, es wird also nicht zwingend 10.5 ausgegeben
System.out.println(c); //10.5 wird ausgegeben, egal was andere damit anstellen
```
Für weitere Informationen such mal nach "call-by-value" und "call-by-reference"

In deinem Fall ist es erstmal egal, da du ja ein "neues" Double bekommst, also kannst du keinem anderen die Werte verdrehen


----------



## Landei (2. Jul 2009)

Double ist immutable, kann also wie double nicht verändert werden. Das "Verdrehen" würde z.B. mit einem Date funktioneren.


----------



## moloch (2. Jul 2009)

ok danke leute. das hat erstmal geholfen


----------

